# Furries in literature



## BatRat (Apr 3, 2010)

What would your reaction be if you picked up a book that had characters that weren't anthropomorphic animals, but the people dressing up in the suits or drawing the art? What if it was written by a fellow furry, but didn't agree with your views on the fandom?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 3, 2010)

WAT?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would hastily put the book back....>__> then again it's not like I go to libraries anyway...


----------



## Scarborough (Apr 3, 2010)

It would depend on whether it was well-written or not.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> It would depend on whether it was well-written or not.



I agree with this.

I have a pretty open mind.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 4, 2010)

Just about every idea imaginable has the potential to be awesome but they have the same potential to be terrible and terrible requires a lot less effort.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 4, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Just about every idea imaginable has the potential to be awesome but they have the same potential to be terrible and terrible requires a lot less effort.


My thoughts exactly.  And how can we know an idea is terrible without trying it first?


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 5, 2010)

There's already been at least one book that had a furry as a secondary character, but I can't for the life of me remember the title or where I heard about it. >_< It may have been self-published. I wish I could remember more about it now. I don't think it was written by someone in the fandom, but I'm not 100% sure.

In terms of work on FA, I think this writer has done some very thought-provoking short stories involving the fandom: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/slyford


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever written a novel or story starring Star Trek fans? No.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Has anyone ever written a novel or story starring Star Trek fans? No.



http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...rekkies-in-new-quirk-books-title-1917253.html

A humorous novel, obviously, but still a novel.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never seen any author do this yet - at least, not to my knowledge. I suppose my reaction would depend on how well the book was written and what sort of storyline it follows.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 5, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> It would depend on whether it was well-written or not.


 This.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...rekkies-in-new-quirk-books-title-1917253.html
> 
> A humorous novel, obviously, but still a novel.



I bet someone is gonna write a novel about an LDV minibus full of furries on their way to a con coming across some werewolves now.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I bet someone is gonna write a novel about an LDV minibus full of furries on their way to a con coming across some werewolves now.


Well, mine is "a convention just happens to be right in the epicenter of a huge zombie-ish-apocalypse and now on top of the monsters a branch of the KKK is trying to make a perfect new nation, which includes exterminating anybody that is strange creating a huge racial war that surges across America."  It just uses furries, isn't all about them.  Some of the characters just happen to have costumes because, you know, they kinda started getting shot at before they could change out of them.


----------

